# Todays ****!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

USPS, Fedex, UPS, man, I was hit all over today!!

I offer you todays Cigar **** from Bigfoot. More to come!!!

The RASS in the first pic didn't survive shipment...will have to get another sent....will try to give a decent burial...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Damn, you must have one hell of a bankroll for sticks like that.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Hope that Monte reserve turns out well!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

I am drooling. Just massive amounts of envy and slobber over here.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Hope that Monte reserve turns out well!

So do I Mike! It will be sleeping for a few months before I smoke it.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Still more to come Brian?! Whoa man you're great!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I can't watch this anymore...too brutal.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

how are the CG4, cant get them here in canada. any good?


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Brian, at some point your gonna run out of room to store this stuff... right?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

They are a good smoke and will improve with time. The top 25 rating was well deserved.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think Brian is a millionaire, and he just does the cigar rep thing for fun....man I just want 10 minutes in his house while he is gone...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn Brian..WoW! That RASS looks fat as hell:lol:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I think Brian is a millionaire, and he just does the cigar rep thing for fun....man I just want 10 minutes in his house while he is gone... 

Hey Greg, Tx_tuff, Vegas Girl and Mphillips all had free rain in my house while I was sleeping....know what they did? The slept! I even showed them my humidor and put them in the room next to it!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Im all a quiver...nice nice nice...your delivery people are pissed at you...very nice


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I think Brian is a millionaire, and he just does the cigar rep thing for fun....man I just want 10 minutes in his house while he is gone...
> 
> Hey Greg, Tx_tuff, Vegas Girl and Mphillips all had free rain in my house while I was sleeping....know what they did? The slept! I even showed them my humidor and put them in the room next to it!!!


They squandered the greatest opportunity of their lives


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> They squandered the greatest opportunity of their lives


I didn't... while they slept, I snuck in and left a "upper decker"...


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

That's a crying shame about the RASS - still, you seem to have plenty to make up for it :biggrin: The Monte Edmundo for one, I had one of those the other day, and I always find them a great smoke - free and easy burn and a good rich flavour. Not to mention the rest! I'll have to see if I can get hold of some of the Illusione cigars, they look really good.


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

Daaaaaaamn!!!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

sir your pics made my spleen explode
thank you very much
but really im not envious at all
lol


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> I didn't... while they slept, I snuck in and left a "upper decker"...


:baffled: So gross, but yet so friggin funny!!!

Brian, you're killing me with all the **** :arghhhh::arghhhh:


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Excuse me while i wipe this jizz off of myself!!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow!!!!....Nice haul!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet pickups Bigfoot!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> I didn't... while they slept, I snuck in and left a "upper decker"...


I thought I smelt something funny! I just thought Frank was having "a ruff" night....lol


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

100% Beautiful. I like how you undressed the sticks for us.

Those are big time cigars!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

:errrr::arghhhh::angry::baffled::whoohoo::mumbles::dribble:
Words escape me - just another amazing pick-up by Bigfoot.

I guess I need to decide, car payments? cigars?.....mortgage? cigars?....marriage? cigars?.....:lol:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:

Damn embargo sucks!

:mumbles:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

there are no words.:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> I can't watch this anymore...too brutal.


Seriously, it's just getting out of hand.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

kinda pissing me off


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

More excellent sticks - another nice score Brian!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pics...fantastic sticks


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Cigar ****! Am I old enough to see this kind of stuff?


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Your pictures are making my collection look inadequate. They are feeling insecure. I think you are going to have to pay for their therapy 

But really. Great taste man, nice selections all around.


----------

